# OMG B-13 Lowrider Convertible!



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Don't know if this is a repost but on ebay there is a blue '91 sentra with custom doors, hood, and trunk and it has hydralics.They actually chopped the roof. I personally dont like the paint job or the hood but it might win at some competition Lowrider


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Amazing, that thing's been on eBay sooo many times now. The first time I saw that POS was when someone brought it up at the SR20DEforum and that was easily over a year ago. We were talking about how the thing would fold like a house of cards if it were in a wreck and it's likely that the doors don't shut properly. Unless someone fabbed up a frame and welded it in underneath, the car has no structural integrity left.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

It looks like ass too.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

he chopped off the HeadRests on the seats, and took off the door panels.... ehh


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

He's also got a cluster out of an SE-R but has a GA16. Assuming it works, it would still be the wrong redline. The cluster reads 11K miles and thats what he says the whole car has. I think he is trying to rip someone off. His engine bay is nasty. Mine is 10X cleaner and I dont even make a point to keep it that way. The more I look at that car the dumber it gets. 

But this part is a good deal 
"Will deliver with in 150 miles of down town Campbell, Ca. for $ 225.00." 
Im sorry but, unless he is pushing it, I would not pay someone $1.50 a mile to deliver a car. What a moron.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ugly


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *He's also got a cluster out of an SE-R but has a GA16. Assuming it works, it would still be the wrong redline. The cluster reads 11K miles and thats what he says the whole car has. I think he is trying to rip someone off. His engine bay is nasty. Mine is 10X cleaner and I dont even make a point to keep it that way. The more I look at that car the dumber it gets.
> 
> But this part is a good deal
> "Will deliver with in 150 miles of down town Campbell, Ca. for $ 225.00."
> Im sorry but, unless he is pushing it, I would not pay someone $1.50 a mile to deliver a car. What a moron. *


its a ga16de cluster, look at the redline


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I see it now. I had just glanced at it. Saw the tach and assumed. I was mostly looking at the outside pictures. I thought the GA16 readlined at 6700 or something like that. Anyway, Im wrong. Thats a first.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *The cluster reads 11K miles and thats what he says the whole car has. I think he is trying to rip someone off. *


If the guy can get some one to chop a Sentra's roof, I am sure he can get someone to roll back the odometer. After all, the last time the car had an odometer title was in 1991.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

Errm, I dunno about this but isn't there suppose to be 2 electric fans on the radiator? At least it's like that on my SE-R


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Only if you have A/C will you have two fans. The redline on that tach is showing 6700, it's just shy of 7K. What's sad is that it really took some work to make the hood, trunk and doors suicide like that. I've just never understood the pansy ass blue color. It used to be red for crying out loud! What was wrong with that? And why does the back seat look like a deflated beach toy? I'm willing to bet the upholstery for the back seat is just laying on there and isn't attached.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *If the guy can get some one to chop a Sentra's roof, I am sure he can get someone to roll back the odometer. After all, the last time the car had an odometer title was in 1991. *


Um, I said I was wrong.


But the redline looks like its a little higher than 6700. The hash mark between 6500 and 7000 would be 6750. It kind of looks like its closer to 6900. But whats 200 rpms?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *It looks like ass too. *


Yup.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

I always though a convertible was suppose to convert in to something else. Not just cut the roof off.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

i dont know what to say... i think i'm actually offeded by that thing... and it did take some work to do....


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

This is the Funniest looking thing I've ever seen. . There are some good laughs in this thread. That is ONE UGLY B13.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if indeed his cluster was out of an SE-R.. the speedo would go to 150MPH and a Maximum of 9,000 RPM way at the end of the redline.

If its a normal GA16DE cluster, the speedo goes to 130MPH and a maximum of 8,000 RPM way the end of the redline.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

OMG!  

I think am going to be sick... WHY? would someone do that?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *But the redline looks like its a little higher than 6700. The hash mark between 6500 and 7000 would be 6750. It kind of looks like its closer to 6900. But whats 200 rpms? *


my 93 se has a redline of 6900.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

maybe we were just thinking it was 6700 instead of 6900. But it is out of an SE/GXE. When I first saw it, It was just at a glance (i was mainly looking at the odometer and the outside of the car) and saw the tach and different speedo and thought it was out of an SE-R. My XE didnt have a tach and had a 120(?) mph speedo.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

You know, I think the cut off top looks pretty good, as well as the doors, hood, and trunk. I can't say I agree with the choice of paint, or ruining the car with hydrolics, but picture that thing with a nice set of 17's and a carbon fiber hood, I think it could be sweet if done for a different genre.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn... i still think he can get some different rims.... 
the rears from an E and Front from an GXE... ehhh...
GET RIMS!


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

That is the ugliest POS that I have ever seen in my life. That was a waist of money. There is no structural integrity and that is actually a safety hazard. You couln't pay me to drive that POS.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

I found this myself the other day. Ironicly it was 75 degree's out and I had pondered the idea of making a convertable B13. 

You do have to admit that theres some serious wrench time into that car, ya gotta give the guy credit.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Haha, It looks like the car has finally found a new owner. The reserve is ,met at $4,500. I hope the winner doesnt die in a wreck or get shot while driving around. What if he joins the boards?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Its pretty doubtful that that car doesnt have the frame tied, Honest to god, you drive over some rough railroad tracks with some warn suspension parts and the car wiggles, let alone loosing all integrity from lack of a roof. B13's should never have a roof missing in the first place. The car though, (trunk,doors,hood)
It was done nice, body lines are fairly strait. The color is mind numbingly ugly, He got the rims to compliment it though.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Just one more question, is there something missing from inside that engine compartment? seems really empty to me. Are all ga16's like that?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

lol, i didnt read all that, its no wonder that the guy owned that nasty little car, he was after all intersted in trading for a camaro or a firebird.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i don't know what to say.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i don't know what to say.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

and yet you said it twice.....


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Muy malo*

Easy to see why he wants to get rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

duh!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I have an SE and the cluster is the same as mine........and come to think of it that's got to be the only pic i like of the whole car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

That thing can't be for real  ?.............Someone's all that with photoshop eewwwwww


----------



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

Esta feo con cojones .... (translation):Ugly as shit.


----------

